
Hacking Victims Targeted Again After Comments - FluidDjango
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/26/144290685/hacking-victims-targeted-again-after-comments
======
tzs
Note that when these Anonymous clowns make charitable contributions with
stolen credit card information, the net result is a loss for the charities.
They will have to give the money back, and will also be hit by chargeback
fees. They might also have their risk reassessed by the card companies and
have their reserve amount increased.

